# Carpet Python eats a Possum



## Chanzey (Mar 1, 2012)

This was in the Townsville Bulletin today,

Omm

Snake hangs out for possum feast [PHOTOS] | Townsville Bulletin News


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 2, 2012)

Pretty python.
Glad they left it alone.
Also nice to see an article not full of complete drivel and scaremongering.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Mar 2, 2012)

What sort of python is it?


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 2, 2012)

I WANT THAT PYTHON!!!! I have tonnes of possums it can eat. wonder if it'll eat a couple of bush turkeys too... bloody birds kepp diggin the gardens up and eating the bulbs! gggrrrrrhhhh make a mess too


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 2, 2012)

Wholy crap hahaha, massive effot on the Carpet's part!


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 2, 2012)

bout to burst..


----------



## leamos (Mar 2, 2012)

Saxon_Aus said:


> What sort of python is it?



Coastal carpet

Townsville is full of big carpets, lost a few chickens and ducks to them over the years, once a found a dead duck in the yard which was half covered in this slimey substance a snake must of had it halfway down and either it was too big for it (it was about the size of a rugby ball) or my dog disturbed it mid meal


----------

